# Female betta bubble nest!? He or She?



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello! I am fairly new here so if I am posting this in the wrong place, I am so sorry! This is my sweet girl Sushi!(I bought heras a boy!) I have had her for 2 years and just recently found out "he" was a "she"! I always noticed the eggspot but didn't know what it was until I was researching female bettas! Well, Sushi is blowing bubble nests! I have been told that Female bettas do NOT blow bubble nests, but I have also been told they do! I have also heard that males can have fake eggspots? I do not know what to think! Please help me!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32600066245/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31787983863/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32477256181/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Please attach the images using "Go Advanced" and the paperclip icon. 

ETA: Looks female to me. Females do, very rarely, blow bubblenests.

(Don't quote me, I'm still learning. )


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

The reason we request embedded photos is many members are on devices which make it difficult to go outside the forum and back again. Also, many are still on dial-up. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry about that! I'll make sure it does not happen next time! Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bettaloveee said:


> Sorry about that! I'll make sure it does not happen next time! Thanks!


You're fine! I just like to explain why we make the request so people won't think we're being persnickety. 

BTW, I can't tell if yours is a boy or a girl. While females can blow bubbles it's uncommon for them to make nests.


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks like a male IMO


----------



## dual700 (Mar 12, 2016)

Female, lol


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Females do tend to make bubblenests but never saw a big one like this, so I would say a male. There are some characteristics for males. 
High upperfin, colored and broader ventral, long analysing also for shortfinned betta's. 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Jootje67 said:


> Females do tend to make bubblenests but never saw a big one like this, so I would say a male. There are some characteristics for males.
> High upperfin, colored and broader ventral, long analysing also for shortfinned betta's.
> 
> 
> ...


But she has had an eggspot her whole life, her Ventral fins are also like the females in the picture you have shown, as well as her gill membrane or "betta beard". She also will not flare at my male betta when I put them next to each other, and my male will not flare at her.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Okay, I have males here also with eggspots. Have you've tried her/ him to show to a female?? 
And what is the reaction than? 
My shy males don't react either to other males but to females or a mirror he will 😉
For me this would be the first time in 9 years of breeding showfish, a huge nest build by a female 😊

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

She does not seem to mind the female babies I have in the tank beside hers! Once in a while she flares, but it's so tiny haha!! Thanks for your response, I am always interested in what people have to say!:smile2::laugh:


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Babies are diffrent than full grown girls, and if it's in the same tank it can be used to it without that it's impressed or feels in danger. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------

